# Wärmeentwicklung Field PG M3



## blackedition (29 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
unser neues Field PG M3 wird sehr schnell warm (spürbar an der Tastatur und an der Gehäuseunterseite),
hat damit jemand Erfahrung - ist das "normal" oder liegt hier ein Fehler vor??
An sich funktioniert der Rechner sehr gut, Performanceeinbrüche die der Temperatur geschuldet sind, lassen sich nicht verzeichnen.

Danke schön,
Thomas


----------



## wee (29 Februar 2012)

Hi,

das ist uns mit unseren Field PG M3 auch schon aufgefallen, im normalen Alltag gab es bis jetzt auch noch keine Probleme.
Für Montageeinsätze in heißen Ländern haben wir uns aber ein paar Laptopständer besorgt, dann kommt von unten besser Luft ans Gerät.
In Bahrain und Saudi Arabien gab es schon Fälle, bei denen sich das Gerät eigenständig herunter getaktet hat.

Bist du mit dem Gerät eigentlich wirklich richtig glücklich? 
Ich bin von Verarbeitung und Performance ehr entäuscht....

Gruß wee


----------



## blackedition (29 Februar 2012)

Hy wee,

okay - dann wird das wohl normal sein.

Naja, zwischendurch brauch er mal eine Gedenksekunde (sporadisch), dann gehts wieder weiter...

Zur Verarbeitung, die älteren Geräte waren stabiler, der Displaydeckel wirkt billig und anfällig, die Tastatur ist wie eh und je plump... 
Auch die super leicht zu öffnende Klappe auf der Rückseite stört ab und zu mal.
Das Gerät ist jetzt zwei Wochen alt, den Rest muss ich erst noch feststellen ;-)

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## sascha-polo (29 Februar 2012)

Mein Field PG wird ebenfalls sehr warm, dass scheint ganz normal zu sein.

Unzufrieden bin ich mit der Abdeckung vom Akku, diese hat sich mehrfach geloest und dann ist der Akku raus gefallen. Wenn nicht vorher gespeichert, dann ......
Jetzt habe ich das Field PG mit Ducktape mpdifiziert.


----------



## blasterbock (1 März 2012)

Ich habe mein Field PG M3 jetzt zum ersten Male an der Baustelle dabei gehabt.
Temperatur war nicht so das Problem, da kalte Umgebung (<-20°C).
War sogar angenehm zum Hände wärmen.
Was mich sehr stört, ist die nicht mehr flache Fläche gegenüber dem Handgriff.
Das alte Field-PG konnte man im Feld mal eben darauf abstellen, jetzt fällt es gleich um
Die Tastatur ist nicht besser geworden, insofern stört mich das wenig.
Die gelegentlichen Stromschläge beim Berühren der Metallteile, z.B. mit den Unterarmen, führt jedesmal zu Irritationen.
Schneller ist schon geworden.
Nun gut, bei mir liegen ja auch 5 Jahre zwischen alt und neu, in so einer langen Zeit darf sich die Technik ja auch mal vorwärts entwickeln.

Es ist halt wie mit allen Dingen, etwas Perfektes gibt es nicht.


----------



## mogel (1 März 2012)

Moin,



blackedition schrieb:


> Naja, zwischendurch brauch er mal eine Gedenksekunde (sporadisch), dann gehts wieder weiter...


dann erzwinge für den mal testweise eine Kühlung. Wenn er dann immer noch zwischen durch Gedenksekunden braucht, dann ist es ein Softwareproblem. Sonst ist eine permanente Kühlung zu empfehlen.

hand, mogel


----------



## AlexTh (4 März 2012)

Hallo,

jetzt wollte ich auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu geben.
Das  Field PG, welches ich nutze, wird immer wieder an der linken Seite  extrem heiß. Da es sich hier um einen i5-Prozessor handelt bin ich doch  sehr enttäuscht, da ich auch Laptops mit i7-Prozessoren verwende, die  wesentlich weniger Wärme abgeben.
Die Tastatur ist wirklich nicht der Bringer, hoffentlich wird es beim Nachfolger besser.
Was  ich als großen Vorteil empfinde sind die 5 USB-Ports, hatte man bei dem  alten doch gerade mal 2. Auch das Öffnen des Deckels finde ich nun  schöner, da man nur noch eine Hand benötigt. :wink:
Vom HD-Display muss ich wohl gar nicht reden, hiermit hat man wirklich alles im Überblick!
Jedoch wie oben schon bemängelt lässt die Qualität des Gehäuses sehr zu Wünschen übrig.
Die  Festplatte lässt sich auch leichter ausbauen als beim Vorgänger, so  muss man nicht mehr das komplette Gehäuse hierfür zerlegen.

Grüße Alex


----------



## Sinix (5 März 2012)

Hi M3er,

bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit meinem M3, Wärmeentwicklung ja, 
aber im Gegensatz zum M2er ist der Lüfter schön leise.

Die Klappe hinten (Schnittstellen) habe ich nach 10x abgegangen endgültig verbannt, hoffe die Buchsen bleiben sauber.

Was mir neulich aufgefallen ist, dass bei Betrieb mit Akku und TIA v11 die Kiste extrem langsamer wird,
insbesondere beim online-Verbinden. Hat das von euch auch jemand beobachtet?

Mfg MK


----------



## MikelMolto (29 März 2012)

Mag mich als M3 User auch dazu äußern.
Meines wird auch extrem warm. Die gelegentlichen Stromschläge kann ich auch bestätigen, was ich schlicht einen Witz finde.
Die Tastatur nervt mich extrem. Muss mich total umgewöhnen, weil manchen Tasten total anders belegt sind, wie ich es von einer englischen Tastatur gewöhnt bin.
Das einzige was gefällt ist das Display.
CPU etwas lahm, weil halt ein i5 der ersten Generation.
Kam mit 3 GB RAM und Windows 7 32 Bit installiert, was nicht Stand der Technik ist.
Festplatte ist auch eher eine von der langsamen Generation.
Also alles in allem schon nicht, was es sein könnte, zumahl wenn man den Preis bedenkt.

Gruß Mikel


----------

